# After NREMT, Now do I have to wait for my state license?



## hoisanjai (Dec 29, 2007)

So I have received my certificate for NREMT. But in order for me to start working as an EMT. Do I need a state license or something. I live in Illinois, so I am not sure about how the EMS license thing works here. So does anyone have any ideas....?:glare:


----------



## Asclepius (Dec 29, 2007)

I work in Central Illinois and the answer to your question is, Yes! The NREMT certification is not the same thing as your license that you will get from the state of Illinois. Just as, when it is time to renew you will have to treat them separately.

To get a state license, if you're educational institution isn't going to help you, you will need to apply at the IDPH.


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 29, 2007)

Asclepius said:


> I work in Central Illinois and the answer to your question is, Yes! The NREMT certification is not the same thing as your license that you will get from the state of Illinois. Just as, when it is time to renew you will have to treat them separately.
> 
> To get a state license, if you're educational institution isn't going to help you, you will need to apply at the IDPH.



How do I find out if my educational institution is going to help me or not? Is there any way I can find or should I just sit and wait....?


----------



## Asclepius (Dec 29, 2007)

hoisanjai said:


> How do I find out if my educational institution is going to help me or not? Is there any way I can find or should I just sit and wait....?


I would ask your instructor. Did you take your EMT class in Illinois? Contact your instructor and find out. If they don't, the application process is easy and relatively quick.


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 29, 2007)

Asclepius said:


> I would ask your instructor. Did you take your EMT class in Illinois? Contact your instructor and find out. If they don't, the application process is easy and relatively quick.



I took my EMT class at Malcolm X College in Chicago.


----------



## cwolfe059 (Dec 30, 2007)

*Frome the chicago area*

My Dad was licensed through the NREMT but has to certified by Illinois. In order for you to work there you should have of gotten a letter from your instructor to send in with copies of your CPR card, your license and if you have any driving infractions you have to send that in as well.
I have to do the samething here in WI.
How long did it take you to get you paper work back?


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 30, 2007)

cwolfe059 said:


> My Dad was licensed through the NREMT but has to certified by Illinois. In order for you to work there you should have of gotten a letter from your instructor to send in with copies of your CPR card, your license and if you have any driving infractions you have to send that in as well.
> I have to do the samething here in WI.
> How long did it take you to get you paper work back?



For the NREMT I only got the certificate and the patch in like a week. I am not sure if I am going to get my results back and I don't know if my school help me do the apps and stuff for my state license.


----------



## Asclepius (Dec 30, 2007)

You don't need your results. You just need your CERTIFICATION, which it sounds like you already have. Now you must apply to IDPH for you state LICENSE. Your NREMT certificate proves to the state that you have taken and passed an EMT class somewhere and that you have met at least the minimum standard to receive your license. Seriously, after the holiday is over, just call the IDPH.

Here is the link for IDPH. http://www.idph.state.il.us/ems/instruction_guide.htm


----------



## hoisanjai (Dec 31, 2007)

Asclepius said:


> You don't need your results. You just need your CERTIFICATION, which it sounds like you already have. Now you must apply to IDPH for you state LICENSE. Your NREMT certificate proves to the state that you have taken and passed an EMT class somewhere and that you have met at least the minimum standard to receive your license. Seriously, after the holiday is over, just call the IDPH.
> 
> Here is the link for IDPH. http://www.idph.state.il.us/ems/instruction_guide.htm



I already got hired at a private. I think my institution already helped me apply for a license or I will just ask my employer at the day of orientation.


----------

